# Am I an RDA brat?



## Viper_SA (24/9/22)

This really hit me at the recent vape meet. I was asked to taste several juices on RTA's, from various people. Ranging from noobs to experts and all I tasted everytime was "dry hit, oh my God". I have four mtl RTA's left for early mornings and those midnight vapes, but otherwise I vape on RDA's exclusively. Am I the only one who doesn't get any satisfaction from RTA's anymore? Doesn't matter if it's HE or mass produced, I just don't get any flavor from them. This is from various people as stated, so it's not me wicking like crap or such. This will probably open up a can of worms.... but it's Saturday night and I'm bored, lol. So let us see what people think.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (24/9/22)

been 4 years since I bothered with an RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/9/22)

I prefer my RDTA's, which is just glorified juice-holding RDA's. Also only running MTL RTA's on the side, but the rest is RDA's or RDTA's. The DL RTA's are all back in their boxes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (24/9/22)

I have the same issue with RTA's, I've never enjoyed an RTA as much as any of my RDA's, though I have to add that I've had a lot of joy with boro RBA's, which are just _really _fiddly tanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/22)

I hear you @Viper_SA 

the way I see it is that a well set up RDA tends to deliver a better vape because your mouth is closer to the action 

but for MTL I will say that RTAs have come a long way. I stopped direct lung hits about 2yrs ago and am only a MTL vaper now. My RTAs are all delivering superbly for me. But I take quite a bit of time to get them dialed in (coil, wick and juice combo), then they get dedicated to that juice. I don’t chop and change flavours in the same device.

it works well for me.

my feeling is that it’s different for direct lung hit Vaping so I can understand your observation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/22)

I'm happy you guys love your RDA's... for me RTA's are a big win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (25/9/22)

I cant answer regarding MTL as I only vape DL, but as far as RDA or RTAs go.... lets just say I only have about 3 or 4 rtas of which I use 2 at most, and rdas, well lets just say in excess of 15 RDAs, and I use RDAs all day everyday, because they are better than RTAs in my opinion

Getting a dry hit or flavourless hit from an RTA is a sign that the wicking is wrong, and/or said person hasnt taken the time to "dial in" the rta. 
However with that being said, even when an RTA is dialled in properly, I will still go with an RDA.

I use the OG Arbiter and the Arbiter 2 RTA and get flavour for days from them, however, it doesnt beat the flavour from an RDA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (28/9/22)

When I started vaping a few years back I was RDA only as I read alot of articles and RDA's seemed to be the way to go for flavour and cloud chasing(as a new vaper, cloud chasing was the bees knees) the flavour was amazing too, first dripper was a Drop RDA and it was epic, then read about this weird thing called squonking where I didn't have to carry juice around all day and I was amazed.
Got a Squonker and it was great too but I was a serial over-Squonker and kept getting lots of juice in my mouth, it kept leaking and shooting hot juice droplets like a volcano in my mouth  it was quite a messy affair, so I bought an RTA(single coil, coilART - Mage GTA) and it was good but not better than my drop RDA and experienced a dry hit for the first time which was horrible, sold it immediately.... but then I bought a QP Fatality and that was it for me, it was just as saturated and flavourful as the RDA, didn't leak, never flooded just delivered crazy clouds and flavour with an amazing consistency... Still my favorite dual coil DL vape ever... But MTL was starting to pick up steam and figured I could stealth vape anywhere... Gave that a shot and now I'm basically MTL only, every now and then I'll wick up a DL I have laying around but I only use it for a day max and its back to MTL for me... I've finally found my sweet spot years later (Ether and dvarw MTL) which is why I'm not so active on the forum and haven't bought anything new in almost a year... Still have a Squonker laying around but no RDA, any suggestions on dual or single coil RDA's to knock my socks off?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/9/22)

CashKat88 said:


> When I started vaping a few years back I was RDA only as I read alot of articles and RDA's seemed to be the way to go for flavour and cloud chasing(as a new vaper, cloud chasing was the bees knees) the flavour was amazing too, first dripper was a Drop RDA and it was epic, then read about this weird thing called squonking where I didn't have to carry juice around all day and I was amazed.
> Got a Squonker and it was great too but I was a serial over-Squonker and kept getting lots of juice in my mouth, it kept leaking and shooting hot juice droplets like a volcano in my mouth  it was quite a messy affair, so I bought an RTA(single coil, can't remember the name) and it was good but not better than my drop RDA and experienced a dry hit for the first time which was horrible, sold it immediately.... but then I bought a QP Fatality and that was it for me, it was just as saturated and flavourful as the RDA, didn't leak, never flooded just delivered crazy clouds and flavour with an amazing consistency... Still my favorite dual coil DL vape ever... But MTL was starting to pick up steam and figured I could stealth vape anywhere... Gave that a shot and now I'm basically MTL only, every now and then I'll wick up a DL I have laying around but I only use it for a day max and its back to MTL for me... I've finally found my sweet spot years later (Ether and dvarw MTL) which is why I'm not so active on the forum and haven't bought anything new in almost a year... Still have a Squonker laying around but no RDA, any suggestions on dual or single coil RDA's to knock my socks off?



My favorite rda's are the Nitrous for single coil and the Asgard Mini for dual coil. I seem to through phases with mtl, RDL and DL. So I have all three setups in regular rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/9/22)

@CashKat88 theres plenty of RDAs out there that'll knock your socks, it's a just a matter of personal preference.
What I might enjoy and consider the best, may be considered as sub par by someone else. Its all a matter of finding what works for you.

A few that deliver for me are, the nitrous rda, dead rabbit v3 & v1, hadaly, occula rda, druga, pulse bf 22 rda... i can go on and on

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/9/22)

The nitrous is definitely a winner as single coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (28/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> My favorite rda's are the Nitrous for single coil and the Asgard Mini for dual coil. I seem to through phases with mtl, RDL and DL. So I have all three setups in regular rotation.


Asgard is definitely something I'd love to try out because I've heard a lot of good things about it. Seen alot about the nitrous from your posts actually, also looks like a winner.


----------



## CashKat88 (28/9/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> The nitrous is definitely a winner as single coil


Yeah I hear so ... Seems like they very few and far between though.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I prefer my RDTA's, which is just glorified juice-holding RDA's. Also only running MTL RTA's on the side, but the rest is RDA's or RDTA's. The DL RTA's are all back in their boxes.


I have always been a fan of RDTAs, especially all the Pyro's I own. I don't know why more people don't use them. 

I don't use any of my RTAs apart from my Reload24; many RTAs have come and went but nothing comes close to the flavour from it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have always been a fan of RDTAs, especially all the Pyro's I own. I don't know why more people don't use them.
> 
> I don't use any of my RTAs apart from my Reload24; many RTAs have come and went but nothing comes close to the flavour from it.


I have loved my RDTA's over the years! I was chatting to a shop owner a while back and asking him why they dont bring them in and he said there isn't a huge market for them here.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> I have loved my RDTA's over the years! I was chatting to a shop owner a while back and asking him why they dont bring them in and he said there isn't a huge market for them here.




I tried one back in 2015/6. Can't remember the name. Put me off them forever. Either leaking or dry hits. Was worse than any rta I've ever owned.


----------



## Stranger (29/9/22)

I think there are a few of us, that change between RTA, RDTA and RDA in different ways. For me it is usually after food or if I am drinking that I want an RDA. During the day I am more than happy with my RTA's although they also vary.


----------



## Stargazer (29/9/22)

I find RTA's are very juice specific to me, for desserts I use intake dual & blotto 1.5 and it deliveres a much better flavour profile than a RDA. There are certain desserts which I tastes like mellow VG in a RTA but wildly good in my dripper. Fruits though, I exclusively vape in the Asgard Mini and no tank can match the flavour j get out of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

